# pellets for dove



## eman (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking about starting my dove on a pellet diet instead of seeds. I have no idea where to get it from, what kind or brand to get. Any ideas? (I am in canada, AB)

Thanks


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Edmonton. I use Roudybush pellet for my rescued Pigeon, Ollie, and if you are somewhere in my vicinity, you need to talk to Paul at Baker's Feed & Seed.


----------



## eman (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in Edmonton too. Thank you, I will go there and ask.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol ~ what are the odds! You're very welcome.


----------

